# Last Samurai vs Avatar



## Glued (Jan 5, 2010)

Well they had the exact same plot. Which one was better?

Personally I found Last Samurai a bit more, "Jolly good."


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar vs Smurfs would be a better choice of comparison


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 5, 2010)

The Last Samurai by a mile stone.

Nothing can make me tear up like this movie can. Watching as Katsumoto dies, it fucking heartwrenching.

Some of the things said I try to apply to my everyday life for example "Like these Cherry Blossom's, We are all dying" By understanding that Life isn't life at all, but more like a state of impending death, you, or me personally for that matter, am willing to take more risks willing to live more etc.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

ugh, last samurai sucks, sorry. 

Lots of movies have this archtype, just cause they compare in basic theme doesn't mean the execution or production compares.  

This is a good example of how 2 stories can basically be the same and come out completely different.  

BTW does every similar story as avatar have to be compared now?  We're making a point to do this now?


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 5, 2010)

Last Samurai isn't excellent but I like it.

Avatar is a stinking $300 million turd.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

I.. enjoyed Avatar more.

I can't watch Tom Cruise anymore. Just can't. If I'm forced to watch four minutes of Last Samurai I get this brooklin rage need to throw a wrench at the screen.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 5, 2010)

I like both pretty similar but The last samurai had a much more moving ending than Avatar.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jan 5, 2010)

the avatar

coz it was animated


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar. Tom Cruise is BLAH.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 5, 2010)

Ninja vs. Samurai scene ftw! So Last Samurai.


----------



## Brian (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar, I wasn't all too thrilled during Last Samurai


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

I quite enjoyed The Last Samurai. The ending had me tearing up a little bit. If you don't like Tom Cruise you can go to Hell; I don't let my opinion on actors sway my opinion on the movies they are in.

Like Angelina Jolie, for instance. I hate her fucking guts but I don't hate Tomb Raider because of her. I hate Tomb Raider because the movie sucked.


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I like both pretty similar but The last samurai had a much more moving ending than Avatar.


This



CrazyMoronX said:


> I quite enjoyed The Last Samurai. The ending had me tearing up a little bit. If you don't like Tom Cruise you can go to Hell; I don't let my opinion on actors sway my opinion on the movies they are in.
> 
> Like Angelina Jolie, for instance. I hate her fucking guts but I don't hate Tomb Raider because of her. I hate Tomb Raider because the movie sucked.



And this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2010)

I loved Last Samurai.

I only licked Avatar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved Last Samurai.
> 
> I only licked Avatar.


 You licked Avatar? Like the movie screen? 

I guess being such a dedicated movie goer they just let you do anything you want, eh Martial?


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2010)

I wanted to lick Avatar, but they didn't let me.


----------



## Alice (Jan 5, 2010)

Last Samurai, plot is thicker, more dramatic, and ending truly is touching. At least main character causes more feedback, comparing to Avatar


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 5, 2010)

Alice said:


> Last Samurai, plot is thicker, more dramatic, and ending truly is touching. *At least main character causes more feedback, comparing to Avatar *



Nailed it.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 5, 2010)

I prefer Sam Worthington over Tom Cruise, but I prefer The Last Samurai over Avatar. It takes more than shiny colors and 3D effects to convince me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2010)

Gah, cursed typos.

Although this isn't as bad as the time when on IM I meant to say "I want six" but ended up saying "I was sex".


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Gah, cursed typos.
> 
> Although this isn't as bad as the time when on IM I meant to say "I want six" but ended up saying "I was sex".



How's that bad? Sounds lick a win to me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Gah, cursed typos.
> 
> Although this isn't as bad as the time when on IM I meant to say "I want six" but ended up saying "I was sex".



you _have to _change the tiles and bg color on you review site dawg, i get a headache and disoriented everytime i look at your page, and it's not the writing either :S


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you _have to _change the tiles and bg color on you review site dawg, i get a headache and disoriented everytime i look at your page, and it's not the writing either :S


 Seconded.

I almost died the first time I tried to read a few reviews on there.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

lol, Martial, get a new website. Cleaner and updated. None of that early 2000s, LOL LOOK AT MY GEOCITy SITE!!!111!

Heck, I'll make you one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

Make me one, too, while you're at it.


----------



## Vix (Jan 5, 2010)

Ah~ I loved both.  
But I think I enjoyed the graphics of Avatar more.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Alice said:


> Last Samurai, plot is thicker, more dramatic, and ending truly is touching. At least main character causes more feedback, comparing to Avatar






Tom Cruise


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 5, 2010)

Avatar.
Simply because it was more pleasing to the eye and had much more imagination.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> you _have to _change the tiles and bg color on you review site dawg, i get a headache and disoriented everytime i look at your page, and it's not the writing either :S



tiles and bg color? I'm internet retarded. 

Chee, if you want to give it a shot, go ahead and I'll consider.


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Make me one, too, while you're at it.



Do you have a website for reviews? I don't think so. 



MartialHorror said:


> tiles and bg color? I'm internet retarded.
> 
> Chee, if you want to give it a shot, go ahead and I'll consider.



Kay.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 5, 2010)

Bear Walken said:


> Ninja vs. Samurai scene ftw! So Last Samurai.



This, the ending and of course the soundtrack makes The Last Samurai a win for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

MH is that a donate button on your site?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH is that a donate button on your site?



Some pages have it.....lol.....I figure it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 5, 2010)

Im torn because i really like them both.

But i think i have to give it to Last Samurai even though it had Tom Cruise...


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

Whats wrong with Tom Cruise? The guys a good actor


----------



## Chee (Jan 5, 2010)

MH: Link removed

Just a test site. Tell me if you want anything different.

Oh and: Right click, press view page source, and scroll down. :ho


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2010)

The Last Samurai, for Ken Wantanabeness.


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

rewerg said:


> Avatar!the movie has grossed more than $1 billion to date.



The Twilight series grossed more money than The Last Samurai as well, does that mean its better? No.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2010)

avatar is better than all that shit. you know how good avatar is by the haters coming out of the wood work.

anyway, the testsite is tons better than the old site.  Are you using wordpress for the reviews?


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

Martial is using freewebs, premade templates. If he switches to the HTML site I made, he'll have to learn a couple of the basics and not to mess around with the CSS coding.


----------



## olaf (Jan 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> avatar is better than all that shit. you know how good avatar is by the *haters coming* out of the wood work.


I be you'd consider me a hater

I'm just not feeling comfortable with people calling avatar one of the best movies ever and all time classic, when only thing worth mentioning are the CGI. call it one of best blockbusters, cause "best movie" implies it has good plot


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Martial is using freewebs, premade templates. If he switches to the HTML site I made, he'll have to learn a couple of the basics and not to mess around with the CSS coding.



if he used wordpress or blogger he would have a sweet setup, you can imagine all his reviews would have their own addy, with comments and digg buttons and shit.  I mean, that's a little bit of work, but he should just install wordpress 



olaf said:


> I be you'd consider me a hater
> 
> I'm just not feeling comfortable with people calling avatar one of the best movies ever and all time classic, when only thing worth mentioning are the CGI. call it one of best blockbusters, cause "best movie" implies it has good plot



yeah, ur hating.  the CGI doesn't include the design (design of aliens, creatures, the environments/settings, the mechs, the weapons and equipment, etcc), which is stellar, nor the acting, nor the voice acting, bc the actors weren't real as avatars.  

You are hung up on the story being similar , in very small ways, to other stories, which are timeless stories btw.

anywho.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 6, 2010)

Loved The Last Samurai, only really liked Avatar, therefore the former wins out over the latter. Tom Cruise was really special in this movie. They took everything that made Tom Cruise famous, made him something else, and he performed exceedingly well under these condition. Any scene with Ken Watanabe in it as Katsumoto was good, and I enjoyed his dialogues with Cruise's Algren character. The movie's score is worth mentioning too.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I quite enjoyed The Last Samurai. The ending had me tearing up a little bit. If you don't like Tom Cruise you can go to Hell; I don't let my opinion on actors sway my opinion on the movies they are in.
> 
> Like Angelina Jolie, for instance. I hate her fucking guts but I don't hate Tomb Raider because of her. I hate Tomb Raider because the movie sucked.


I'd give a standing ovation if anyone here could see me, but you can't, so I won't. I agree completely. I understand that Shia LaBeouf has been acting like a spoiled dick several years, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy him in movies like the superb _A Guide to Recognizing Your Saints_.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Loved The Last Samurai, only really liked Avatar, therefore the former wins out over the latter. Tom Cruise was really special in this movie. They took everything that made Tom Cruise famous, made him something else, and he performed exceedingly well under these condition. Any scene with Ken Watanabe in it as Katsumoto was good, and I enjoyed his dialogues with Cruise's Algren character. The movie's score is worth mentioning too.
> 
> I'd give a standing ovation if anyone here could see me, but you can't, so I won't. I agree completely. I understand that Shia LaBeouf has been acting like a spoiled dick several years, but that doesn't mean I can't enjoy him in movies like the superb _A Guide to Recognizing Your Saints_.


 I saw that movie the other day. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

olaf said:


> I be you'd consider me a hater
> 
> I'm just not feeling comfortable with people calling avatar one of the best movies ever and all time classic, when only thing worth mentioning are the CGI. call it one of best blockbusters, cause "best movie" implies it has good plot



if you don't like it being called best movie, then start differentiating them with best film. there's cinematic achievements worthwhile labeled as film and blockbuster hits labeled as movies 

and this poll would have been better if it was pocahontas vs. avatar


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2010)

lol, I'll PM you Chee on the site(it looks good).


----------



## olaf (Jan 6, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> if you don't like it being called best movie, then start differentiating them with best film. there's cinematic achievements worthwhile labeled as film and blockbuster hits labeled as movies


since I'm not native speaker of english film and movie seem same thing for me. and blockbuster isn't exactly like that, it can be really entertaining and enjoyable, but good blockbuster doesn't have to have same qualities that make movie/film a good one


KillerFan said:


> and this poll would have been better if it was pocahontas vs. avatar


o'rly


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> if he used wordpress or blogger he would have a sweet setup, you can imagine all his reviews would have their own addy, with comments and digg buttons and shit.  I mean, that's a little bit of work, but he should just install wordpress



Wordpress free? I've always wanted to try it.



MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'll PM you Chee on the site(it looks good).



Kay.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Wordpress free? I've always wanted to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Kay.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2010)

olaf said:


> since I'm not native speaker of english film and movie seem same thing for me. and blockbuster isn't exactly like that, it can be really entertaining and enjoyable, but good blockbuster doesn't have to have same qualities that make movie/film a good one
> 
> o'rly



hahahahaha that's awesome


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


>



Awesomesauce.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 6, 2010)

last samurai was a terrible movie.

Typical melodramatic american film to make budget.


----------



## ez (Jan 6, 2010)

i liked most of last samurai.

i didn't like most of avatar.


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> last samurai was a terrible movie.
> 
> Typical melodramatic american film to make budget.



avatar was a terrible movie.

Typical CGI american film to make budget.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

I've never seen the last samurai, having Tom Cruise in a film called The Last Samurai is weird to me.


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I've never seen the last samurai, having Tom Cruise in a film called The Last Samurai is weird to me.


titular Last Samurai =/= character played by Tom Cruise


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

olaf said:


> titular Last Samurai =/= character played by Tom Cruise



I know but still


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2010)

Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> I know but still


what The Mexican has to do with all this?

I can say that in TLS characters don't seem like cardboard cutouts, their decisions make sense for you, and you can actualy care for them.

and srsly, what's with this Tom Cruise hate. I'm not his biggest fan (mostly becaouse of his weird antics IRL) but I can acknowledge that he is a good actor


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 7, 2010)

olaf said:


> what The Mexican has to do with all this?
> 
> I can say that in TLS characters don't seem like cardboard cutouts, their decisions make sense for you, and you can actualy care for them.
> 
> and srsly, what's with this Tom Cruise hate. I'm not his biggest fan (mostly becaouse of his weird antics IRL) but I can acknowledge that he is a good actor





I actually love Tom Cruise  I don't get why people hate him. I loved Vanilla Sky  shameful I know


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 7, 2010)

we all have different taste in films.

in this choice i choose Avatar because I really enjoyed it while i could only watch 1/2 of last samurai cause it bored me to death.

I'm not saying the last samurai is a bad movie, only that I personally didn't like it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2010)

Er, the title "The Last Samurai" refers to the Samurai that are all killed in the end. I suppose Tom Cruise is part of that.

Remember that Samurai can describe one person or many people. There is no term called Samurais. (I'd give a better explanation, but I am soooo sleepy).


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 7, 2010)

Havent seen Avatar yet but Last Samurai was my fav film sooooo :ho


----------



## ez (Jan 7, 2010)

i don't really get the tom cruise hate, either

he's been good or acceptable in any movie i've seen him in (how could people dislike his collateral performance for example? or risky business? among other strong showings)

i could care less about his real life shenanigans


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 7, 2010)

Tom Cruise was acceptable in this movie when it comes to his acting performance.

But personally, and I said this before, I would've preferred the story not to be about a Western guy, but about a Japanse guy who would've been the last to learn the ways of the samurai.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 7, 2010)

olaf said:


> avatar was a Unique movie.
> 
> Typical CGI american groundbreaking succesful film that comes once every 30 years.



fixed it for you 

So only because this kind of story has happened countless of times in real life history it means is bad?

As long is it is told in a spotless way then it is ACE on my list.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

Avatar will definitely be more memorable, and the one i preferred more overall, but The last samurai had the better characters/plot/acting.

As for Tom Cruise, im a fan of his performances on screen, dont care about his off screen stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Tom Cruise was acceptable in this movie when it comes to his acting performance.
> 
> But personally, and I said this before, I would've preferred the story not to be about a Western guy, but about a Japanse guy who would've been the last to learn the ways of the samurai.



If I recall, he was based on a real life white guy who became a samurai....I think that the film was loose with the facts though.

The main issue is that all-non-white casts are often major financial gambles. 

I like Tom Cruises acting and even though some of his real life stuff bugs me, I think he's a nice enough guy for me to care.

I'm more turned off about Spike Lee's racism, Billy Bob Thornton's temper tantrums and Russel Crowe's violent outbursts.....


----------



## Zach (Jan 8, 2010)

I loved Last Samurai, I've seen it so many times and it hardly ever gets old.


----------



## Neco (Jan 8, 2010)

Avatar imo, probably cause I don't like Tom Cruise


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> avatar is better than all that shit. you know how good avatar is by the haters coming out of the wood work.


I agree, like how you know how good Tom Cruise is by the haters coming out of the woodwork. Oh wai- :ho

_The Last Samurai_ wasn't perfect but _Avatar_ is downright mediocre. My objection to _Avatar_ is mainly that underneath the alien setting and ham-handed allegory, the story is sterile and cookie-cutter. It's not actually a _bad_ movie, but other than CGI it certainly doesn't deserve to be called 'best anything'.

Plus I lol'd every time Neytiri tried to snarl/hiss. I don't think I laughed once at _The Last Samurai_.



Hyouma said:


> But personally, and I said this before, I would've preferred the story not to be about a Western guy, but about a Japanse guy who would've been the last to learn the ways of the samurai.


It's no different in _Avatar_ though, if anything it's worse as the 'mighty whitey' actually physically becomes one of the 'magic abo' in the sci-fi equivalent to blackface.


----------



## QuoNina (Jan 9, 2010)

Lots of people said Avatar is similar to Pocahontas and Last Samurai. lol. I even heard it in the theater. 

IIRC, Last Samurai dealt with the "loyalty conversion" aspect a little deeper. Overall, I think each has its own strong points. Gonna opt out voting, though. I haven't thought about how to score them yet.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread makes me wanna watch the Last Samurai again, it's been too long since I've seen that movie. I voted for Avatar though, really loved the special effects.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 30, 2010)

The Last Samurai for me. Nevertheless, Avatar was great as well.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Same plot?  Reminds me of   

Anyway I will say probably the Last Samurai since I really loved that and the cultural things involved with it, but Avatar was pretty amazing too.  Hard to pick, I guess for me I didn't really relate them that much but a lot of stories do that general plot.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

of course tom cruise producing would also make tom cruise lead actor in a film about a white man becoming a hero for the poor japanese.


----------



## swindleroz (Jan 31, 2010)

I pick avatar, yeah its plot is similar to many stories, but even so, it could amaze me beyond belief that's why its cool. then again i adore james cameron's work


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Feb 1, 2010)

Last Samurai.

The only film to make me shed manly tears.


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd have to say Avatar I think.

Last I heard, Last Samurai didn't _kill_ anyone.


----------

